# Keyboard producing TWO characters on SINGLE key press ???



## j4mes_bond25

I rather doubted (but can't ignore the possiblity) if it's a hardware problem or not & am therefore posting my thread here instead of in a any other suitable section. 

Friend of mine called earlier saying every time he types in any key on the keyboard, be it be alphabetical key, numerical key, function key & whatnot, he get 2 letters appearing in his screen, for example type in "a" gives him "letter a AND letter c" & it happens only with few keys at certain times. This happens in all software i.e. Word, Internet, etc.

He tried restarting his PC but as soon as he types in his password in the welcome screen, he's experiencing the same problem & hence can't get his password typed correctly, making the system stopping him from getting into his Desktop/System.

A rather peculiar problem, I've never heard of & couldn't get much help from researching on Internet & wonder if this is a KNOWN problem & if so, how could it possibly get it sorted out. 

1) Getting his keyboard work
2) Getting into the system first by breaking the password on the welcome screen, since EVEN when typing the password, he's getting TWO CHARACTERS when all he types is ONLY ONE.


----------



## shupola

tried a different keyboard?


----------



## Xycron

Safe mode? or new keybored? or new port?


----------



## atomic

j4mes_bond25 said:
			
		

> 2) Getting into the system first by breaking the password on the welcome screen, since EVEN when typing the password, he's getting TWO CHARACTERS when all he types is ONLY ONE.



When your computer is booting, press F8. Choose 'Safe Mode'.

Now, on the welcome screen, you should see 'Administrator' as a user. Click on it.  If your using xp home this normally doesnt have a password set.


----------



## Dngrsone

My bet is on the keyboard.  Could be something freaky going on with the BIOS, though.


----------



## suprasteve

yeah, I was going to say, someone mighta screwed with bios making the key repetition rate really fast, but then he'd get a lot of them at once, but maybe worth looking at anyways


----------



## Jon Boy

suprasteve said:
			
		

> yeah, I was going to say, someone mighta screwed with bios making the key repetition rate really fast, but then he'd get a lot of them at once, but maybe worth looking at anyways



I would have said that but when he presses A he also gets a C so it couldnt be the repitition rate thingy bob.


----------



## j4mes_bond25

For some unknown reason, his keyboard seems to have started to work perfectly well now. However, I wonder, whether it was virus OR spyware OR adware OR anything else that could've been responsible for that. But then again, it's hard to imagine such problem causing from virus, spyware or adware. 

In the mean time, it was rather surprising for me to know he DID NOT have any virus removal software, at all, in this system. He's however, now installed the virus removal system. 

Oh well, All's Well That's Ends Well .............. as Shakespeare once said  

Thanks to every single one, who took their time in helping me out & is greatly appreciated.


----------

